# Anyone use Nordic Naturals supplements?



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Nordic Naturals Pet Products

Here's a link to their site, I was looking at the Omega 3 product. Does anyone use this brand and have an opinion about it? It gets some rave reviews on the net, I have only ever used Dr. Foster & Smith Omega 3 Gel Caps, but if this is better...


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Anyone at all?????????

Ever heard of them?


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I don't use supplements. But I have had numerous people recommend many supplements for Tinkerbell. Including Omega-3 but I've never had this brand mentioned that I recall. And I normally look at the website when someone recommends it to me And I don't remember the website either.

But it does sound like a good product. Sorry I can't help more.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Yes, I've seen the website before and came to the conclusion that their products are really over-priced. Seems everything from Scandinavia that comes out of the ocean is really expensive compared to elsewhere and the literature never really satisfactorily explains why that is.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

monomer said:


> Yes, I've seen the website before and came to the conclusion that their products are really over-priced. Seems everything from Scandinavia that comes out of the ocean is really expensive compared to elsewhere and the literature never really satisfactorily explains why that is.


I thought the price seemed way too high as well. I'm glad you said that.

I've used Foster & Smiths Omega 3 Gel Caps for a long time now, so I really don't have any reason to switch. I just saw this site recommended in an article. Think for now I'll stay with what I"ve got.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Check out KVVET, they got a real good selection on everything, including suppliments... I've been ordering stuff from them for years... they are pretty much the cheapest price for just about anything you'll find on the net... if your order totals over $50 the shipping is free (except on large freight items). I just keep a running list of items until it tallies to $50 and then I place an order. Of course they don't carry Foster&Smith products (well, because only F&S does) but you may very well find something comparable for cheaper or maybe even something better for less.

Go on, take a look!


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Check this out here it appears to be a suitable substitute for the Nordic Naturals Omega 3 at a fraction of the cost... its made by Sea Pet.

Here's a connection to the website of "Sea Pet", the maker of the above Omega 3 product... also go here.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

monomer said:


> Check this out here it appears to be a suitable substitute for the Nordic Naturals Omega 3 at a fraction of the cost... its made by Sea Pet.
> 
> Here's a connection to the website of "Sea Pet", the maker of the above Omega 3 product... also go here.


Thank you! I will check this out and I appreciate you taking the time to post it.


----------



## kalkid (Feb 22, 2007)

I would rather spend the extra money on a premium food like Innova Evo or one of the others. If you look at the info for Evo or Canidae All Life Stages you will usually find verbage that no supplements are recommended as the proper amounts of fatty acids, vitamins, etc. are already in the food. Of course if your vet is recommending it or your dog is having skin/coat problems then I guess it may be worth looking at. I've heard of people buying some cheap brand of food and then saying the Wild Grizzly Salmon oil they added has really helped the dogs coat. Seems a little backwards to me.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I switch mine between the Innova and Canidae still put the Salmon oil on there food with, green beans, carrots and pumpkin and apples...... I have had no allergies, not hot spots, no ear infections......I also give them a glucosamine/ chondroitin every day


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

kalkid said:


> I would rather spend the extra money on a premium food like Innova Evo or one of the others. If you look at the info for Evo or Canidae All Life Stages you will usually find verbage that no supplements are recommended as the proper amounts of fatty acids, vitamins, etc. are already in the food. Of course if your vet is recommending it or your dog is having skin/coat problems then I guess it may be worth looking at. I've heard of people buying some cheap brand of food and then saying the Wild Grizzly Salmon oil they added has really helped the dogs coat. Seems a little backwards to me.


I do spend the money on a premium food, always have, always will. Shamus ate Solid Gold as a pup and into adulthood, once he showed signs of allergies, I switched him to DVP Natural Balance Duck and Potato. I've never paid less than $40 for a bag of dog food so I'm not supplementing because I don't want to buy good dog food.

The reason for my use of Omega 3 Fatty Acid supplementation is because Shamus has allergies and there is much research that shows an anti-inflammatory effect with dogs and Omega 3's. The ratio in dog food alone is not enough and usually Omega 6's dominate (Omega 6's unfortunately have a counteractive effect on the benefits of Omega 3's-Argh!)


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> I switch mine between the Innova and Canidae still put the Salmon oil on there food with, green beans, carrots and pumpkin and apples...... I have had no allergies, not hot spots, no ear infections......I also give them a glucosamine/ chondroitin every day


Yes, I have no hot spots either, thank god. I do feel the supplements help b/c being that Shamus does have allergies, I would think he would be prone to hot spots. It may be that the Biotin and Omega 3's have helped to build his skin/coat health up so that he is less likely, I don't know, but I hope anyway. 

Mary, at what age did you start using glucosamine/chondroitin? I read somewhere that they should start using it at age 3 and I was surprised b/c that seemed young. But, after reading the article they made a good case for it.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I started them about a months ago.... Hootie is 2, Maggie is 20 months and Abbie is 10..... My vet said to put them on it now since they are so *active,*, as for the hot spots, I cant believe we havent had any since mine are in the water everyday...........


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> I started them about a months ago.... Hootie is 2, Maggie is 20 months and Abbie is 10..... My vet said to put them on it now since they are so *active,*, as for the hot spots, I cant believe we havent had any since mine are in the water everyday...........


Good suggestion. Shamus is 21/2 now so maybe I ought to be looking into putting him on glucosamine and chondroitin. I will look into this. (I still can't believe he's almost 3, I still think of him as a puppy).

As for hot spots, I wonder if dogs who don't have allergies are still prone to hot spots or if they correlate? I honestly don't know. I've been surprised myself. When we are at our lake cabin in the summer I'm always scared he's going to get one b/c he's in and out of the lake all day long and then laying in the sand pile with the kids, etc. Now that I said that I'll probably jinx myself LOL


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

The glucosamine/chondroitin I use , I get it from Sams, its the human version , but the vet said it was ok to use and cheaper in price...I got 170 count for $20.00


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> The glucosamine/chondroitin I use , I get it from Sams, its the human version , but the vet said it was ok to use and cheaper in price...I got 170 count for $20.00


Thanks Mary. It's a 2 in 1 then, right?

I'm going to look into this, I'm glad you said it.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Yes..its the 2 in 1 and its double strength... Glucosamine-750 mg and the Chondroitin- 600mg, Its made by Member's Mark


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Mary I enjoy talking food with you. All of your dogs are so healthy and beautiful.

I am now adding apples and sweet potaotes to mine, as well as cooked chicken. Today I am being "Betty Crocker" as I am baking homemade biscuits. I am just getting so worried about all of these recalls.

I haven't used fish oil yet. Do you think it is necessary if they are on a premium kibble and there are no problems? I am just curious about the oils....


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

justmejanis said:


> Mary I enjoy talking food with you. All of your dogs are so healthy and beautiful.
> 
> I am now adding apples and sweet potaotes to mine, as well as cooked chicken. Today I am being "Betty Crocker" as I am baking homemade biscuits. I am just getting so worried about all of these recalls.
> 
> I haven't used fish oil yet. Do you think it is necessary if they are on a premium kibble and there are no problems? I am just curious about the oils....


Janis..As you know mine are all on the premium food, and I add all the extra's, I do have mine on the fish oil , because I was worried about dry skin.....(winter etc) When I got Hootie is coat was terrible and even with changing his food it helped, but not alot... so he was the main reason for the oil.....I do believe it gives them extra's by using it and it has kept all there coats silky and shinny.. and havent had any dry skin......


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I would just be sure what they're getting is balanced. I know there is a specific ratio of Omega 3's and 6's. I think RobsGR's has the amounts recommended to be given.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

justmejanis said:


> Mary I enjoy talking food with you. All of your dogs are so healthy and beautiful.
> 
> I am now adding apples and sweet potaotes to mine, as well as cooked chicken. Today I am being "Betty Crocker" as I am baking homemade biscuits. I am just getting so worried about all of these recalls.
> 
> I haven't used fish oil yet. Do you think it is necessary if they are on a premium kibble and there are no problems? I am just curious about the oils....


I don't know if I would give a fish oil if coat seems healthy and allergy problems didn't exist. 

I do know that you need to give a fish oil supplement that contains both DHA and EPA, if you are going to give one.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

GoldenShamus said:


> I don't know if I would give a fish oil if coat seems healthy and allergy problems didn't exist. I just don't know.
> 
> I do know that you need to give a fish oil supplement that contains both DHA and EPA, if you are going to give one.


I guess its up to each person...Maggie and Abbie have never had coat issues and I give it to both of them and have had no problems what so ever


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

I just bought a bottle of the Grizzly wild salmon oil today, so we'll see how it works. My golden doesn't have any skin issues, but my greyhound mix does. I also feed Innova or Canidae, but want them to have some extra skin supplements.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> I guess its up to each person...Maggie and Abbie have never had coat issues and I give it to both of them and have had no problems what so ever


Totally. I was just answering in response to what Janis asked.

I don't think you can go wrong with fish oil, though, there are many health benefits.


----------

